# Need new gps/ff combo



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

my 441s has been giving me issues. Turns itself off all the time doesnt read the bottom all the time etc. im thinking its on its way out . is there any new model gps/ff combos yall recommend? What is everyone using these days. Thanks


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If it's turning itself off, does the power cable come loose?
The lock mechanism on the cables kind of suck and they will work loose enough to shut down the unit, but they don't pull off.
I had that problem with the Garmin that was on the Tailfisher I bought recently. 
Went ahead and pulled it off the boat and installed a Helix 7 my wife bought for me.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Garmin. Reliable and most user friendly brand.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> Garmin. Reliable and most user friendly brand.


Garmin has the absolute worst inshore mapping and imagery for FL and the gulf coast and they provide no alternatives to that. And that includes all of their chips - even the brand new everglades chip which is just a clearer version of a bad set of dark useless photos. Crappy map.. crappy utility. So, it doesn't matter how reliable and user friendly the unit is. If what you are looking at is crap on the screen, the unit is useless for navigation and will be a general reference tool at best. Anyone running around inshore in a microskiff using a Garmin for navigation help is practically running blind.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am in the process of buying a new rig so I am buying my first GPS/ FF and have done a ridiculous amount of homework on the subject...

Long story short, if you are looking for a whole new unit, the Simrad GO7 is by far the best bang for the buck. They can be found for $600-$750 depending on what transducer you pick. Simrad also has a $100 rebate if you purchase by the end of the month.

I chose the Lowrance HDS 7 G3 for my boat. It is a bit more expensive but It has actual buttons and I really like that for redundancy. Can be found for as cheap as $800 if you really look around and they also have a $100 rebate till the end of May.

The GO7 and HDS 7 are all but identical save for the physical layout. I reached out to Navico who owns both Simrad and Lowrance and was not able to find why such a drastic price difference. Both units have the SAME screen, the SAME processor, and damn near identical menus.

I hope this helps and would love to hear any other input you guys may have on the matter. I'll be making my purchase in the next week or so.

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I am in the process of buying a new rig so I am buying my first GPS/ FF and have done a ridiculous amount of homework on the subject...
> 
> Long story short, if you are looking for a whole new unit, the Simrad GO7 is by far the best bang for the buck. They can be found for $600-$750 depending on what transducer you pick. Simrad also has a $100 rebate if you purchase by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of the Go Series compared to the HDS line and particularly for small screens like a 7" because the data overlay between the two is different with HDS being better. The simrad has a bar that that needs to be turned on showing the overlay which takes up a good bit of the screen. The HDS does not. Just numbers for the overlay data you want and you can move them to whereever you want to show on your map. If you have the data overlay BAR on with the Simrad the overlay info shows but also blocks all of the map where the bar is. I dont know what advantage there is if any to a go series vs the HDS. I think its the other way around. So if you get the simrad and want to see the RPMS, water temp, depth, etc etc on your screen that bar is going to have to be on and your 7" viewing area for the map become something like 5.5. Way too small I think.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm using a Raymarine Dragonfly 7 Pro for both skiffs. 7in screen, highly visible in the sunlight, chirp sonar. Using Navionics Platinum Plus charts. Happy with the package.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Its never a good thing to be unhappy with your package...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Egrets Landing said:


> I am not a fan of the Go Series compared to the HDS line and particularly for small screens like a 7" because the data overlay between the two is different with HDS being better. The simrad has a bar that that needs to be turned on showing the overlay which takes up a good bit of the screen. The HDS does not. Just numbers for the overlay data you want and you can move them to whereever you want to show on your map. If you have the data overlay BAR on with the Simrad the overlay info shows but also blocks all of the map where the bar is. I dont know what advantage there is if any to a go series vs the HDS. I think its the other way around. So if you get the simrad and want to see the RPMS, water temp, depth, etc etc on your screen that bar is going to have to be on and your 7" viewing area for the map become something like 5.5. Way too small I think.


I run FMT maps on a Simrad GO9 XSE and agree with you about instrument bar. I was considering switching to the new NSS7 Evo3 for better screen resolution and getting buttons and the "knob". Even fits in the same bail mount, BUT seeing that smaller screen on the console while standing on the poling platform has me concerned. I know I could use the Go Free app on my iPhone, but that is tough to see in full sun , and I don't like the risk of dropping my iPhone overboard.

So now that you point out you can overlay depth, H2O temp, and SOG data on an HDS I'm thinking that may be a better option for me. But what about other features on the HDS as compared to the new NSS Evo3? Does it refresh at 10Hz? Use the same transducer?


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

I am also stuck on gps/ff for my new build. not sure between Go7 and hds. Im not planning on using the gauge feature. Just over lay FMT map primarily to navigate and im curious of that total scan when i run around the lakes bass fishing. Any advice?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I run FMT maps on a Simrad GO9 XSE and agree with you about instrument bar. I was considering switching to the new NSS7 Evo3 for better screen resolution and getting buttons and the "knob". Even fits in the same bail mount, BUT seeing that smaller screen on the console while standing on the poling platform has me concerned. I know I could use the Go Free app on my iPhone, but that is tough to see in full sun , and I don't like the risk of dropping my iPhone overboard.
> 
> So now that you point out you can overlay depth, H2O temp, and SOG data on an HDS I'm thinking that may be a better option for me. But what about other features on the HDS as compared to the new NSS Evo3? Does it refresh at 10Hz? Use the same transducer?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I think the zoom knob on the NSS is a must have for FMT as it makes using what was designed as a highly interactive product much easier. The knob works immediately every time and you can get to it immediately. That said, if you like data overlay info on your screen like most of us do, I don't think anything less than 12" screen works very well with the Simrad brand because that instrument bar takes up too much of the screen and particularly so if you activate two bars of data. I really dislike that Bar. Its OK on a 12" but not smaller in my opinion. The HDS series has no bar. Just take whatever data overlay info you want and drop it right on top of your map screen in a number format anywhere you want. Its far superior as you can still see map behind the data. I have run HDS 1, 2 and 3 series and had no issues on refresh speed etc. As far as transducers in my experience they all will run the same transducers as they are all under the Navico umbrella. I can switch to the HDS from Simrad on my rig and plug right in with the same cables except the power cable which has a different connector. So I have an extra power cable run in the boat in case I want to do that. There are some other minor differences but nothing substantive I think you would notice and cause any regrets. FMT just became an authorized Navico reseller this month and is modifying its on line store with the product line and will offer competitive pricing on new units starting probably in June. When combined with FMT charts, it would be a far lower overall cost than could be achieved via any other retailer.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

What type of boat? What type of water? What type of fishing?

I don't see any reason to go fancier than a Lowrance Elite 5 for small inshore skiffs that spend their time in skinny water. All you need there is depth, good maps, and a temp reading. I spend alot of time in a Hell's Bay throwing fly. Its got a nice Lowrance 7 series machine, but we hardly ever look at it except to check depth and tides. 

Now bigger boats and bigger water...that changes things as you'll be looking for more versatility in your electronics.


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

crboggs said:


> What type of boat? What type of water? What type of fishing?
> 
> I don't see any reason to go fancier than a Lowrance Elite 5 for small inshore skiffs that spend their time in skinny water. All you need there is depth, good maps, and a temp reading. I spend alot of time in a Hell's Bay throwing fly. Its got a nice Lowrance 7 series machine, but we hardly ever look at it except to check depth and tides.
> 
> Now bigger boats and bigger water...that changes things as you'll be looking for more versatility in your electronics.


skimmer skiff 16, the lagoon i'd say for reds, trout etc. mostly and lakes around central fl for some bass would like to explore keys and west coast as well. This is my first shallow water boat really want something to help me navigate through the shallows i see everyone raving about the fmt chip and have been looking at them and I can see why. Planning on getting one so need ff/gps that can work with that chip


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the chart display on the Lowrance better than the Raymarine or the Garmin. May be just a personal preference. But I don't see the point in uber expensive electronics for small boats that never venture into big water. Never needed more than my Elite 5 on my 18' flats boat.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

crboggs said:


> What type of boat? What type of water? What type of fishing?
> 
> I don't see any reason to go fancier than a Lowrance Elite 5 for small inshore skiffs that spend their time in skinny water. All you need there is depth, good maps, and a temp reading. I spend alot of time in a Hell's Bay throwing fly. Its got a nice Lowrance 7 series machine, but we hardly ever look at it except to check depth and tides.
> .


If you know where you are going, having a good map isn't really that important. A general map guide works fine and in that case you don't need to look at the unit very often. If you are unfamiliar or are running in poor or no light conditions its a totally different story. Most people find once they start running a great map they start looking at the screen a lot and it becomes far more useful to them. I hear this all the time from Navionics users who run inshore. They rarely look at their map because they are just accustomed to it being generally poorly appointed and they can't get what they really would like from it. So its not useful. They, like you, glance it as a general guide from time to time but look at the screen mostly for depth readings but virtually nothing for navigation because there is no navigation detail outside of marked channels. A sad testamate to a product that has navigation insight as part of its name. Running with a great map on a big unit is an eye opening experience for those unfamiliar and I know quite a few people now that had similar experience to yours with their skiff but now have a whole different view of their boating experience and would never run a tiny gps or Navionics chip or just regular unit base map again.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

True. We used the hell out of our electronics in the Glades, Florida Bay, and Biscayne on a trip down there. It just comes down to your expected need or usage.

Once you learn your homewaters, you don't really need electronics in a skiff.

My next will be a tiller...with no electronics at all.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

crboggs said:


> True. We used the hell out of our electronics in the Glades, Florida Bay, and Biscayne on a trip down there. It just comes down to your expected need or usage.
> 
> Once you learn your homewaters, you don't really need electronics in a skiff.
> 
> My next will be a tiller...with no electronics at all.


there's just too many rocks to remember around Homosassa....and many of them are right in the middle of what appears to be the channel...

Google Maps Satellite Image









My Florida Marine Tracks screen @ 200ft Zoom









without my tracks









I find zooming in further to be counter productive. Especially while running at 25mph...in the dark... OR passing a newb.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just an FYI for anybody looking at the GO7, CMOR Mapping is selling a package with a GO7, Pelican case, and Sea Sucker mount for $650 after the rebate with free shipping. No transducer, though. I don't really keep up with electronics, so I'm not sure if that's all that great a deal or not. While you're there, take a moment to fully appreciate the unparalleled design and function of their website. www.cmormapping.com


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Are you able to hide the instrument bar on the new Evo 3 series?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Are you able to hide the instrument bar on the new Evo 3 series?


 Yes. But it sucks that Simrad doesn't let you overlay data like Lowrance.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> there's just too many rocks to remember around Homosassa....and many of them are right in the middle of what appears to be the channel...
> 
> Google Maps Satellite Image
> 
> ...


We can process the imagery to be clearer at 100' but it would take up so much more room on the chip, we would have have to more than two chips to cover Florida. Taking it it one more notch in clarity takes up about 4x more space. When the units become more capable in terms of their max chip size capacity we can improve it. As it is, the Navico units wont boot a chip more than 32 GB that will still allow a fast enough read to display the map correctly.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Egrets Landing said:


> We can process the imagery to be clearer at 100' but it would take up so much more room on the chip,....


Clarity isn't really an issue for me at 100', its just too short sighted for running at speed, even with look ahead turned on. Zooming in/out closer than 200' makes it hard to stay on track, leads to over steering, and ultimately spending too much time looking at the gps.

I find it much easier to stay on track through tight spots by leaving the zoom at 200', running the same speed, and aiming for blue dot waypoints in the center of the route that stay visible on top of all my tracks.

On more open water you have time to zoom out to .5 miles or more and back in to 200' for turns.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

That is true. Higher degrees of clarity at 50 to 100' are desired by those that want to see more features in the water for angling purposes as opposed to navigation where 200' works fine. We can do it for much or our imagery. However, the current images at Homosassa and the big bend are not good candidates. Hopefully we can get some improved images there soon. If we processed some areas like Boca Grand/Captiva and Palm Beach to its highest res you could see virtually everything crystal clear zoomed all the way in. Its just too much of space hog on the chip to consider doing it with the current unit chip size constraints.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I do not understand why the objection to the data bar on the simrad. If you put it on the side - it never gets in your way as you are always going forwards as long as the you have the track up selected - so you really never go to the side. The part of the map you are missing to the side is not relevant to where you have the boat pointed. Also, I looked at the lowrance and the simrad side by side, at the same time on the same images - the simrad has slightly better resolution due to the glass front on the screen, and it also was a lower profile unit and appeared a little more "high end". This is for the nss simrad, at least. For inshore, especially if you occasionally fish new area's - there is no substitute for the FMT chip. - with either the simrad or lowrance. The big advantage I see in the 12" is it is not only larger, which helps a great deal, but it also has a higher pixel count screen than both the 7" and the 9", which have identical pixel counts. This allows you to see a much bigger portion of the map, and of course looks even sharper. My suggestion to everyone his to really look and consider a way to get the 12" if possible.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

So far I'm really happy with my Lowrance HDS9. I'm looking forward to getting the FMT chip soon because I'm not impressed with the Navionics chip when compared to the google earth images.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Garmin Basic Map









Simrad NSS9 Evo3 with FMT


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

MSG said:


> I do not understand why the objection to the data bar on the simrad. If you put it on the side - it never gets in your way as you are always going forwards as long as the you have the track up selected - so you really never go to the side. The part of the map you are missing to the side is not relevant to where you have the boat pointed.


The Simrad data bar doesn't actually "cover" any of the map. However it use up pixels and changes the aspect ratio of the map. This turns your 9" chart into a 7". Or like watching old 4:3 format TV on your 16:9 wide screen with the bars on each side.

The way Lowrance lets you overlay data numbers doesn't change the aspect ratio of the map. Having the numbers off to the side or corners keeps them out of the way, and you don't have to go through a screen to turn them on/off.

I agree it doesn't matter that much when you run heading up, but it does when you scroll around setting waypoints with North up.


----------

